# Passendes Board für den neuen AMD Ryzen 5800X?



## kaineanung (7. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mir nun einen Ryzen 5800X (oder auch 5900X, je nach Antwort im anderen Thread) zulegen und möchte den passenden Untersatz dazu kaufen.
Von vielen höre ich das X570 überhaupt nicht notwendig sei und mir ein B550 vollkommend ausreichen würde.

Ich bin einer der macht relativ viel mit seinem PC, u.a. auch spielen und jetzt kommt auch noch VR dazu (Quest 2 + Virtual Desktop / Link).
So, ich bin immer daran interessiert für mein Budget das Beste rauzuholen. Das bedeutet aber nicht das ich Geld aus dem Fenster rausschmeissen kann und will. Mein Plan sah so aus das ich mir einen bombastischen PC zulegeu nd darin noch meine RX580 8 GB nutzen bis ich mir in einem halben oder ganzem Jahr eine gute GraKa kaufe. Wenn ich beim PC aber einsparen kann, dann würde ich mir gleich eine tolle GraKa zulegen.
Somit überlege ich mir tatsächlich vielleicht doch ein B550.Mainboard zu kaufen. Ich will am Ende aber nichts missen was im Alltag vielleicht gut zu gebrauchen wäre.

Eine, wenn möglich noch besser zwei M.2 PCIe 4.0 x4 sollte sie haben. Gute Elektorteile (ich glaube wichtig sind die Kondensatoren dabei, richtig?) soll verbaut worden sein. RAM sollte auch ein schneller reinkommen (dazu später mehr), das neuste USB 3.1 und auch ein C-Anschluss wäre nicht verkehrt. Auf RGB und der Gleichen legei ch keinen Wert. Wenn alles am Ende in einem Silent-System resultieren sollte wäre mir das am liebsten. Also Optik ist mir nicht wichtig auch wenn ein tolles Aussehen schon nicht abstossend wäre..

Was bietet ein X570 mehr zu einem B550 das wichtig wäre? Was bietet es überhaupt mehr da es mittlerweile auch B550er Mainboard gibt die für das OC gut sind? Ich will OC nur dann machen wenn ich in vielen Jahren nicht anders kann um mithalten zu können (wie aktuell in meinem System), somit bin ich nicht der Hobby-Übertakter sondern der Not-Macht-Erfinderisch-Übertakter.

Welches Mainboard würdet ihr mir Empfehlen? B550 oder doch X570? Und welches jeweils?

Zum RAM:
ich möchte auch schnellen RAM mit niedriger CL verbauen. Wenn es das Budget zulässt sogar 32 GB.
Beim Ryzen 3000er war es doch so das es einen Sweetspot bei 3600 Mhz gab und darüber hinaus durch den anderne Teiler der RAM eher langsamer geworden ist als schneller.
Gibt es das auch beim 5000er? Welche Taktraten soltle ich da verwenden vor allem im Hinblick auf P/L? Mir ist toller RAM schon was Wert, aber ab dem Punkt ab dem der Preis überproportional zur Leistung steigt, gehe ich noch 1 oder 2 Schritte mit und dann ist Ende Gelände.

Ich schaue mir später schon beim Hersteller an welcher RAM kompatibel wäre, aber welche Taktraten und CLs würder ihr mir empfehlen und den einen oder anderen konkreten RAM könntet ihr mir auch schon mal nennen.

So, ich hoffe ich habe nicht zu viel gelabert und ihr wisst was ich mir so ungefähr wünsche.

Konkret: 
- X570 oder B550
- Welches Mainboard dann konkret
- sollte Übertaktbar sein aber SchnickSchnak für das Übertakten muss nicht sein (also das Gegenteil meines aktuellen Mainboards)
- welche RAM-Taktraten und CLs
- welcher RAM konkret


----------



## kaineanung (7. Dezember 2020)

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich ein wenig recherchiert was meine 'Alternativen', also die B550-Mainboards statt den X570).
Ich habe bei notebooksbilliger auch 'Bundles' gefunden die ein AMF Ryzen 5800X mit den Mainboards anbieten die unterm Strich tatsächlich bissl günstiger sind als wenn man diese über Geizhals separat kaufen würde.

Einmal das 

ASUS RG Strix B550-F-Gaming

und

Gigabyte B550 Aorus Pro AC

So, ein kurzer Blick in die Vergleichstabelle entputppt sich das Gigabyte-Board als etwas überlegen. Obwohl vielleicht auch nicht da das Asus ein viel besseren Soundchip onboard hat dafür kein WiFi (was ich widerrum am PC nicht wirklich nutzen würde).
Daraus kann ich auch nicht schliessen ob die Qualität (z.B. kondensatoren) beim ASUS besser oder schlechter wäre.
Auch habe ich bisher noch niemals ein Gigabyte-Board gekauft und habe absolut keine Ahnung wie gut oder schlecht die Boards sind. Bisher war ich zu Hause ausschliesslich auf ASUS und für Bekannte und Freunde habe ich MSI-Boards gekauft und damit PCs zusammengebaut.

Wie sind die Gigabyte-Boards so?
Sollte ich dem Aorus oder dem ROG Strix den Vorzug geben? Oder von beiden die Finger lassen?
Oder doch ein X570er kaufen?


----------



## chill_eule (7. Dezember 2020)

Nimm doch die Gigabyte Variante ohne WiFi:









						GIGABYTE B550 AORUS Pro ab € 295,00 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für GIGABYTE B550 AORUS Pro ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Formfaktor: ATX • Sockel: AMD AM4 • Chipsatz: AMD B550 • CPU-Kompatibilität: Ryzen 5000G , Ryzen 5000 , R… ✔ AMD Sockel AM4 ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Mal den Artikel zum B550 durchlesen:









						X570-Alternative AMD B550: Der neue I/O-Hub für AM4 wird deutlich aufgewertet
					

Mit dem neuen B550 bietet AMD endlich eine aktuelle Alternative zum teuren X570 und steigert das Ausstattungsniveau der AM4-Mittelklasse deutlich.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Wirklich "brauchen" was der X570 mehr kann, tun nur die wenigsten Anwender und vor allem Gamer mMn.


----------



## kaineanung (7. Dezember 2020)

Ich liebäugle mit dem Bundle bei notebooksbilliger wo die CPU und eines der o.g. Mainboards 669 EUR kosten.
Da stehen 2 Mainboards zur Wahl: "ASUS ROG Strix B550-G-Gaming" oder "Gigabyte B550 Aorus Pro AC".
Dieses hat laut Datenblatt WiFi (was ich aber nicht wirklich benötige da Kabelgebunden).

Ich war schon immer Fan von ASUS, Gigabyte ist aber auch ein TOP-Hersteller den ich immer im Hinterkopf hatte, aber nie die Gelegenheit zum Kauf hatte.
Die Frage ist nun: dies oder jenes? Vom X570 verabschiede ich mich ja auch so langsam....
ABER eine Frage sei mir noch gestattet zum Thema X570: WAS und vor allem WEM bietet dieser Chipsatz denn dann einen Mehrwert wenn nicht den Gamern?

Wie dem auch sei: Ich denke B550 tut es dann auch für mich. Wahrscheinlich hält es keine 13 Jahre wie mein Bisheriges Mainboard, aber dann kaufei ch mir hat zwischenzeitlich mal ein anderes....

Die Frage ist nun: welches soll ich denn kaufen? Es muss auchn iht unbedingt eines aus dem Bundle sein, wobwohl ich da auch nochmals ca. 25 EUR einsparen könnte... Denn 669 EUR kostet das Bundle, 519 EUR die CPU und 175 EUR das Mainboard einzeln -> ~25 EUR Ersparnis...


----------



## chill_eule (7. Dezember 2020)

Bei Gigabyte gibts allerdings auch noch eine Cashback-Aktion auf NBB:

https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pc...tionen+pc+hardware/gigabyte+b550x570+cashback
Die Variant ohne Wifi kostet dann effektiv nur 142,90€ plus die CPU bist du bei 661,90€, also 7,10€ günstiger als das Bundle


----------



## kaineanung (7. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bei Gigabyte gibts allerdings auch noch eine Cashback-Aktion auf NBB:
> 
> https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pc...tionen+pc+hardware/gigabyte+b550x570+cashback
> Die Variant ohne Wifi kostet dann effektiv nur 142,90€ plus die CPU bist du bei 661,90€, also 7,10€ günstiger als das Bundle



Wenn ich aber das mit WiFi nehme, dann zählt die Aktion doch sicherlich auch mit dem Mainboard im Bundle? Dann wäre ich noch weiter drunter... 649 EUR wäre dann das Bundle....
Übersehe ich irgendwas oder stört das WiFi-Modul irgendwas anderes? Wenn es da ist muss ich es ja nicht nutzen. Wie angedeutet: wenn es sonst nicht stören würde...

Aber dennoch hängt mien Herz noch an ASUS.
Unterscheiden die Boards sich noch irgendwie? Gibt es Plupunkte für das ASUS?
Die Cashback-Aktion macht es nicht unbedingt leichter...


----------



## chill_eule (7. Dezember 2020)

Da müsstest du mal bei NBB nachfragen, ob du die Rabatte kombinieren kannst, keine Ahnung


----------



## Shinna (7. Dezember 2020)

Die beiden Boards nehmen sich in Sachen VRM nichts. Das ASUS ist etwas besser beim Transient Response(Lastwechsel von IDLE zu Load bzw LOAD zu IDLE). Asus nutzt eine 4 Phasen VRM mit der dreifachen Anzahl an Komponenten pro Phase. Gigabyte nutzt Doubler und hat 6 bzw. dadurch 12 Phasen. De facto macht das keinen Unterschied. Nimm also das was dir eher zusagt.


----------



## kaineanung (7. Dezember 2020)

In euren Systemangaben unter den Posts steht jeweils ihr hättet ein X570-Mainboard. Darf man fragen warum? Ich will nur keinen taktischen Fehler machen den ich später bereuen würde.

Gibt es noch bessere Alternativen im B550-Bereich wo man sagen kann: vergiss die 25 EUR Erparnis durch das Bundle und kaufe dir lieber Board XY?


----------



## RtZk (7. Dezember 2020)

kaineanung schrieb:


> In euren Systemangaben unter den Posts steht jeweils ihr hättet ein X570-Mainboard. Darf man fragen warum? Ich will nur keinen taktischen Fehler machen den ich später bereuen würde.
> 
> Gibt es noch bessere Alternativen im B550-Bereich wo man sagen kann: vergiss die 25 EUR Erparnis durch das Bundle und kaufe dir lieber Board XY?



Ich glaube am Anfang gab es die B550 noch nicht direkt und evtl. wollen einige auch die Möglichkeiten haben 2 4.0 SSD's zu nutzen. Abgesehen davon sind z.B. die High End Boards ausschließlich mit X570 Chipsatz verfügbar.


----------



## chill_eule (7. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir: Als ich mein System gekauft habe, Ende 2019, gab es schlicht keine B550 Boards und B450 wollte ich nicht haben. B550 kam erst rund ein halbes Jahr nach den X570 Boards und Zen2 CPUs.

Beide von dir ausgewählten Boards sind schon ziemlich "high-end", für mich persönlich schon viel zu viel des Guten.

Überleg dir ganz ernsthaft was du _wirklich_ brauchst. RGB? Wieviel 4Pin Lüfter Anschlüsse? Guter Onboard Sound? WiFi? Wieviel USB Anschlüsse und welche Geschwindigkeiten? Wieviel SATA Ports? etc. pp.

Alles Andere ist erstmal nur SchnickSchnack und Beiwerk, wie z.B. Kühlkörper oder 12 VRMs und sowas...


----------



## kaineanung (7. Dezember 2020)

Das Problem ist das ich jetzt gar nicht überblicken kann was ich alles brauchen werde.

Momentan ein Unterbau für ein Ryzen 7 5800X. Ich will mindestens 1 M.2 PCIe 4.0 x4 HDD (jetzt gibt es schon 'Tipps' Spiele bzw. Fs2020 nicht auf die gleiche HDD wie Windows zu installieren. Wenn das signifikant zu Einbußen führt dann habe ich ein Problem. Wenn das vernachlässigbar ist dann ist es mir egal.

Ich will USB 3.1 in der Front und min. einen USB-C. Mic und Lautsprecher anschliessen ebenfalls an der Front. WiFi brauche ich nicht.  Guter Sound wäre nicht schlecht. Ich denke beide o.g. Mainboards haben den Realtek ACL1220 Soundchip was wohl ein guter ist. Naja, mehr weiß ich einfach nicht was auf mich noch zukommen könnte... ich glaube ich kaufe mir das Asus bundle...


----------



## chill_eule (7. Dezember 2020)

Ich hoffe du meinst nicht wirklich HDDs 


kaineanung schrieb:


> jetzt gibt es schon 'Tipps' Spiele bzw. Fs2020 nicht auf die gleiche HDD wie Windows zu installieren


Macht keinen Unterschied.



kaineanung schrieb:


> Ich will USB 3.1 in der Front und min. einen USB-C. Mic und Lautsprecher anschliessen ebenfalls an der Front. WiFi brauche ich nicht. Guter Sound wäre nicht schlecht.


Das liegt ja unter anderem auch am Gehäuse, aber mit den Anforderungen sind genau die beiden Boards die günstigsten die zu dir passen 






						Mainboards AMD Sockel AM4 mit Chipsatz: B550, RAM: 4x DDR4 DIMM, M.2 M-Key PCIe: ab 2x, USB 3.1 extern (10Gb/s): ab 2x, Audiotyp: ALC1220 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Mainboards AMD Sockel AM4 mit Chipsatz: B550, RAM: 4x DDR4 DIMM, M.2 M-Key PCIe: ab 2x, USB 3.1 extern (10Gb/s): ab 2x, Audiotyp: ALC1220




					geizhals.de
				




Fall erledigt würde ich sagen


----------



## kaineanung (7. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe vorhin das Bundle mit dem AMD Ryzen 7 5800X und dem Asus ROG Strix bestellt..... soooooo, welches RAM Kit würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 32 GBit sollten es schon sein, oder? 3600er, 4000er? Cl 16, 17 oder 18? Bei PiMalDaumen 150 - 200 EURONEN?


chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du meinst nicht wirklich HDDs


Hehe, natürlich nicht. Ist aber am einfachsten zu schreiben und ihr wisst ja was gemeint ist. Der permanente Speicher...


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wirklich "brauchen" was der X570 mehr kann, tun nur die wenigsten Anwender und vor allem Gamer mMn.


Alleine wegen der USB-Slots geht da nichts dran vorbei bei mir.
Aber so lange es keine Grafikkarten gibt, bleibt die alte Kiste im Schrank.


----------



## kaineanung (7. Dezember 2020)

Wechsle ich nun in ein anderen Thread oder nutze ich diesen hier um mich nun beraten zu lassen welchen RAM, welches Netzteil und welches Gehäuse ich noch kaufen sollte?
Ach ja, ein supertollen Lüfter, wenn möglich leise, für die CPU wäre auch super...
Grafikkarte bleibt ja vorerst noch die RX580 8 GB (hoffentlich reicht das für VR...)

Oh, die 'HDD' habe ich ja ganz vergessen.... Ich denke die SAMSUNG 980 PRO PCIe 4.0 x4 in der 1 TB Variante. Gibt es dazu eigentlich Alternativen?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. Dezember 2020)

kaineanung schrieb:


> Eine, wenn möglich noch besser zwei M.2 PCIe 4.0 x4 sollte sie haben.



Wenn das relevant ist, führt kein Weg am X570 Chipsatz vorbei. Wenn du mit 1x 4.0 und 1x 3.0 leben kannst, reicht B550 allemal ^^


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2020)

Beim Netzteil musst du das nehmen, was die Horde übrig gelassen hat. Viel ist das ja nicht. 
Beim RAM kannst du den Klassiker nehmen. Also 3600er CL16.


----------



## kaineanung (7. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Beim Netzteil musst du das nehmen, was die Horde übrig gelassen hat. Viel ist das ja nicht.


Wiem einst du das? Die Netzteile sind alle ausverkauft oder wie?

3600 CL16 ist also mehr als genug? Muss nicht an die 4000 ran? Übertakten tu ich anfangs erstmal nicht. Später, bei Bedarf mal sehen... 
Oder lohnt sich gezielt nur RAM zu übertakten und die CPU so zu bleassen wie sie ist?
Weil ich schon diese Frage stelle, soltle ich mir lieber das günstigere von beiden kaufen, richtig?
Ich bin halt der Typ der versucht das Maximum aus einem Budget herauszuholen... und wenn ich das System mit 4000er RAM signifikat vorwärts bringe dann lohnt sich vielleicht ein Blick darauf? Wen nes nur im Messbaren Bereich ist kann ich esm ir sparen...


----------



## chill_eule (7. Dezember 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Alleine wegen der USB-Slots geht da nichts dran vorbei bei mir.


Du zählst nicht 



Threshold schrieb:


> Beim RAM kannst du den Klassiker nehmen. Also 3600er CL16.


Genau das. Mehr bringt quasi nix für den "Normalo". Man kann da auch 3200/3400 kaufen und den manuell aufdrehen, spart Geld.



kaineanung schrieb:


> SAMSUNG 980 PRO PCIe 4.0 x4



Du willst wohl unbedingt Geld verbrennen, was?  
Ne "olle" PCIe 3.0 SSD reicht auch vollkommen und kostet nur die Hälfte.

Mit der und allen anderen Komponenten (*An einen CPU Kühler gedacht?*) bist du bei ~1000€ und dann das:



kaineanung schrieb:


> Grafikkarte bleibt ja vorerst noch die RX580 8 GB (hoffentlich reicht das für VR...)


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Du zählst nicht


Irgendwann spring ich Dir auch wieder mal ins Kreuz ... sagt man da bei uns. 




kaineanung schrieb:


> Ach ja, ein supertollen Lüfter, wenn möglich leise, für die CPU wäre auch super...


Absolute Spitzenklasse:
https://geizhals.de/noctua-nh-d15-chromax-black-a2152704.html?hloc=at&hloc=de - nicht der k  kbraune.

Etwas günstiger:
https://geizhals.de/scythe-mugen-5-pcgh-edition-scmg-5pcgh-a1603022.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  .


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2020)

kaineanung schrieb:


> Wiem einst du das? Die Netzteile sind alle ausverkauft oder wie?


Die guten sind alle schon weg.
Das Asus kannst du nehmen.





						ASUS ROG Strix 750G 80 PLUS Gold Netzteil, modular - 750 Watt
					

Schwarzes ATX-Netzteil von ASUS, 750 W Nennleistung, mit 80 PLUS Gold-Zertifizierung, ROG-Design, 2x 4+4-Pin / 4x 6+2-Pin / 8x SATA / 3x 4-Pol-Molex, modulares Kabelmanagement, 135-mm-Lüfter mit Semipassiv-Modus




					www.caseking.de


----------



## kaineanung (7. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Du zählst nicht


?? Nutzt @wuselsurfer alle USB-Ports? Wozu und weswegen???
Ist eh zu spät mich auf neue Ideen zu bringen. Ich habe es besteltl und das bleibt dabei. Interessieren würde es mich ja schon trotzdem...
@wuselsurfer Also, was brauchst du so vom X570-Cupsatz genau?



chill_eule schrieb:


> Genau das. Mehr bringt quasi nix für den "Normalo". Man kann da auch 3200/3400 kaufen und den manuell aufdrehen, spart Geld.



Naja, ganz normalo bin ich ja nicht... Sagt meine Frau und eigentlich sonst alle um mich herum.. 
Aber im Ernst: was unterscheidet einen nicht normalo vom Normalo? Bin ich sicher ein Normalo? Ich übertakte immerhin mein 13 Jahre altes Mainboard und 10 Jahre alte CPU auf knapp 4 Ghz... und habe TripleChannel und spiele mit dem uralten System noch BF5 & Co auf einem Fast 4K-System (UWQHD) und ddas auch nicht mit sparsamen Grafikeinstellungen.....
Also, bin ich nicht schon bissl mehr als ein 'normalo'?
Ich spare sehr sehr gerne Geld. Ich will nur nicht am falschen Ende sparen. Also meinst du ich kann locker noch langsamer als 3600 Mhz beim RAM gehen?

Ich habe diesne 3600er im Auge:








						Crucial Ballistix schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Crucial Ballistix schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin • Takt: 3600MHz • Module: 2x 16GB • JEDEC: PC4-28800U… ✔ Speicher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Leider wird dieser nicht in der Kompabilitätsliste aufgeführt.. ich hoffe trotzdem das er auf dem Mainboard läuft...
@all Was meint ihr zu diesem Speicher? 32 GB, 16 CL, Namhafter Hersteller und 167 EUR. Geht es noch günstiger? Ist es Sinnvoll noch günstiger zu gehen und Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen?



chill_eule schrieb:


> Du willst wohl unbedingt Geld verbrennen, was?
> Ne "olle" PCIe 3.0 SSD reicht auch vollkommen und kostet nur die Hälfte.



Wir wissen nicht ob die baldige oder mittelfristige Zukunft andere Ansprüche bringt. Ich habe mich in diversen Quellken informiert das beim FS2020 durchaus von dem schnelleren PCIe 4.0 profitiert werden könnte (in baldiger Zukunft). Was auch immer das bedeutet: so fängt es immer an. Und ich bin da dann vorsichtig...



chill_eule schrieb:


> Mit der und allen anderen Komponenten (*An einen CPU Kühler gedacht?*) bist du bei ~1000€ und dann das:


Ja, habe ich oben nachgefragt gehabt und den güstigeren Scythe Mugen 5 ins Auge gefasst...



chill_eule schrieb:


>



Was die Grafikkartenleistung angeht steht sogar bei Half-Life Alyx eine RX580 8 GB als Mindesanforderung.
Da ich jetzt nicht VR-Brille UND neuen PC UND neue GraKa mir leisten kann mss ich dort einsparen wo ich noch eine Zeit lang 'überbrücken' kann. RX580 8 GB scheint das packen zu können um ein halbes Jahr zu 'überbrücken'.
Da du lachst glaube ich das du anderer Meinung bist. Bist du anderer Meinung?


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2020)

kaineanung schrieb:


> Leider wird dieser nicht in der Kompabilitätsliste aufgeführt.. ich hoffe trotzdem das er auf dem Mainboard läuft...
> @all Was meint ihr zu diesem Speicher? 32 GB, 16 CL, Namhafter Hersteller und 167 EUR. Geht es noch günstiger? Ist es Sinnvoll noch günstiger zu gehen und Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen?


Der läuft schon.


----------



## kaineanung (7. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die guten sind alle schon weg.
> Das Asus kannst du nehmen.
> 
> 
> ...


Und was ist mit einem be Quiet 550 Watt NT vollmodular und ebenfalls 80+ Gold?
-> be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN281)









						be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 ab € 88,39 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 135mm, 1500rpm • Lautstärke: 9-17.20dB(A) (Hersteller), 13.54dB(A) (Cybenetics, 115V), 13.27dB(A)… ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Kostet 95 EUR und ist wohl relativ leise...

Vollmodular.


​


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2020)

Kommt darauf an, welche Grafikkarte du verbauen willst.


----------



## kaineanung (7. Dezember 2020)

Angepeilt ist schon eine der Radeon Grafikkarten.
Irgendwas im Bereich der NVIDIA 3070, nur eben das Radeon-Pendant dazu...
Informiert habe ich mich da abern och gar nicht da noch nicht relevant.

Deine Frage suggeriert daß das Netzteil eventuell zu schwach ist und ich mehr Watt brauche?
Wieviel Watt wäre es dann?

@all
Übrigens: der RAM den ich wollte ist erst viel später im Dezember lieferbar... irgendeine gute und lieferbare Alternative parat?


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Dezember 2020)

kaineanung schrieb:


> ?? Nutzt @wuselsurfer alle USB-Ports? Wozu und weswegen???
> Ist eh zu spät mich auf neue Ideen zu bringen. Ich habe es besteltl und das bleibt dabei. Interessieren würde es mich ja schon trotzdem...
> @wuselsurfer Also, was brauchst du so vom X570-Cupsatz genau?


12 mal USB.
Für Mäuse, Drucker, Scanner, Gamepads, ... .



kaineanung schrieb:


> Naja, ganz normalo bin ich ja nicht...


Alle hier haben mindestens einen an der Klatsche.



kaineanung schrieb:


> Ich spare sehr sehr gerne Geld. Ich will nur nicht am falschen Ende sparen. Also meinst du ich kann locker noch langsamer als 3600 Mhz beim RAM gehen?
> 
> Ich habe diesne 3600er im Auge:
> 
> ...



Was habt ihr alle mit dem Crucial-RAMsch?
Die letzten PCs hab ich alle mit Kingston gebaut.
Langsam, trödelig und unglaublich kompatibel..
Es gab nicht einen einzigen RAM-Fehler und der XMP_Mode funktioniert auf Zuruf.



kaineanung schrieb:


> Leider wird dieser nicht in der Kompabilitätsliste aufgeführt.. ich hoffe trotzdem das er auf dem Mainboard läuft...
> @all Was meint ihr zu diesem Speicher? 32 GB, 16 CL, Namhafter Hersteller und 167 EUR. Geht es noch günstiger?


Klar:
https://geizhals.de/kingston-hyperx...x426c16fb4k2-32-a2315906.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  .


kaineanung schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich oben nachgefragt gehabt und den güstigeren Scythe Mugen 5 ins Auge gefasst...


Sehr gute Wahl.
Den Lüfter hört man nur bei Vollast in ungedämmten Gehäusen.
Hab ich mehrfach verbaut und er hat eine sehr gute Kühlleistung.



kaineanung schrieb:


> Was die Grafikkartenleistung angeht steht sogar bei Half-Life Alyx eine RX580 8 GB als Mindesanforderung.
> Da ich jetzt nicht VR-Brille UND neuen PC UND neue GraKa mir leisten kann mss ich dort einsparen wo ich noch eine Zeit lang 'überbrücken' kann. RX580 8 GB scheint das packen zu können um ein halbes Jahr zu 'überbrücken'.


Die wird es schon noch packen, meine RX 470 läuft auch noch brauchbar in Shadow of the Tombraider.

Natürlich gehen Dir irgendwann die Kerne aus.

Gesten hab ich RPCS3 auf einem R9 3900 gestartet.
Ich hab nicht mal den Eröffnungsbildschirm gesehen, so schnell war die Kiste.
Bei meinem I5 6500 dauert das 45s.



kaineanung schrieb:


> Da du lachst glaube ich das du anderer Meinung bist. Bist du anderer Meinung?


Bei VR bricht die RX 580 gnadenlos zusammen.


----------



## RtZk (8. Dezember 2020)

@kaineanung du könntest noch den hier nehmen https://geizhals.de/g-skill-trident...16d-32gtznc-a2099456.html?hloc=at&hloc=de&v=l .


----------



## kaineanung (8. Dezember 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> 12 mal USB.
> Für Mäuse, Drucker, Scanner, Gamepads, ... .
> 
> 
> Alle hier haben mindestens einen an der Klatsche.


Darum fühle ich mich auch richtig wohl und heimisch hier.. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle mit dem Crucial-RAMsch?
> Die letzten PCs hab ich alle mit Kingston gebaut.
> Langsam, trödelig und unglaublich kompatibel..
> Es gab nicht einen einzigen RAM-Fehler und der XMP_Mode funktioniert auf Zuruf.


Wie gesagt: war immer mit Corsair unterwegs. Die scheinen aber ihre Marke versaut zu haben (vom Gefühl her) und darum suche ich nun Alternativen. Nennt mir hier gute Alternativen und wenn möglich lieferbare... 3600 CL16 oder CL17 solltes es aber schon sein. 32 GB natürlich..


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Klar:
> https://geizhals.de/kingston-hyperx...x426c16fb4k2-32-a2315906.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  .


Hab zu schnell geantwortet. Nennst mir ja Alternativen..  schaue ich mir gleich an...


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sehr gute Wahl.
> Den Lüfter hört man nur bei Vollast in ungedämmten Gehäusen.
> Hab ich mehrfach verbaut und er hat eine sehr gute Kühlleistung.


Jört sich gut an!


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die wird es schon noch packen, meine RX 470 läuft auch noch brauchbar in Shadow of the Tombraider.
> 
> Natürlich gehen Dir irgendwann die Kerne aus.
> 
> ...



Ja was denn nun? Packt meine RX580 8GB VR ein halbes Jahr lang bevor ich mir eine bessere Karte zulege?
Kingston läuft mit 2666 MHz. Schon arg wenig... 

G.Skill schon besser. Die Taktrate und Latenz sind gut. Früher habe ich ein riesigen Bogen um G.Skill gemacht (wsr auch ein Bauchgefühl von mir). Sind die denn gut?
So, habe die g.Skill und den Mugen 5 in den Warenkorb gelegt. M.2 hole ich woanders. Welches Netzteil soll es dann werden? Sicherheitshalber machen wir mal 650 Watt min. Leise und mindestens Teilmodular soll es sein. Be Quiet wäre so ein Hersteller dem ich traue. Corsair war auch hier früher mal gut. Seasonic kenne ich gar nicht. 80+ Gold sollte es auch mindestens sein. Was haltet ihr von dem von mir zuvor geposteten Netzteil?


----------



## kaineanung (8. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> @kaineanung du könntest noch den hier nehmen https://geizhals.de/g-skill-trident...16d-32gtznc-a2099456.html?hloc=at&hloc=de&v=l .



Was ist der Unterschied zwischen G.Skill Trident und G.Skill Ripsaw V?
Ich brauche keine RGB und habe von G.Skill mit absolut gleichen Timings und Taktraten folgendes gefunden:








						G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-3600C16D-32GVKC) ab € 123,89 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-3600C16D-32GVKC) ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin • Takt: 3600MHz • Module: 2x 16GB • JEDEC: PC4-28800U… ✔ Speicher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Kosten etwas weniger und sind nicht bunt (was ich absolut gar nicht brauche).
3600er und CL16, genau wie die Trident zuvor. Gibt es sonst noch irgendein Unterschied den ich gerade nicht beachtet habe?
So, kann mir mal noch jemand Netzteil und ein großes Gehäuse empfehlen? Sollte groß sein damit ich mir in Zkunft keine Gedanken machen muss über die Länge der GraKa und, wenn möglich, schallgedämmt.
Ich dachte da an ein Fractal Design Define 7 XL Black schallgedämt für 161 EUR?








						Fractal Design Define 7 XL Black Solid ab € 208,83 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Fractal Design Define 7 XL Black Solid ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Extern: 2x 5.25" • Intern: 6x 2.5"/3.5" (quer, Laufwerksschienen), 2x 2.5", 12x 2.5"/3.5" (optional) • Fr… ✔ PC-Gehäuse ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Noch was zu meinem Arbeitsspeicher: Shit, ich sehe gerade Lieferbar erst in 21 Tagen (
Muss dann doch der bunte Arbeitsspeicher her... ich habe aber eh nicht vor ein Glasfenster beim Geähuse zu verbauen und dann sieht es ja Gott sei dank keiner das da was nunt leuchtet... 
Da Netzteile gerade äussert schwer zu bekommen sind, habe ich kurzerhand beschlossen ein be quiet Pure Power 11 CM zu kaufen.
106 EUR, 700 W, unter 18 dB Laut (also leise) und Teilmodular.
Was meint ihr, ist das gut?


----------



## RtZk (8. Dezember 2020)

kaineanung schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen G.Skill Trident und G.Skill Ripsaw V?
> Ich brauche keine RGB und habe von G.Skill mit absolut gleichen Timings und Taktraten folgendes gefunden:
> 
> 
> ...



Der, wie du ja mittlerweile selbst gemerkt hast, dass sie lieferbar sind und die ohne RGB eben nicht.




kaineanung schrieb:


> So, kann mir mal noch jemand Netzteil und ein großes Gehäuse empfehlen? Sollte groß sein damit ich mir in Zkunft keine Gedanken machen muss über die Länge der GraKa und, wenn möglich, schallgedämmt.
> Ich dachte da an ein Fractal Design Define 7 XL Black schallgedämt für 161 EUR?
> 
> 
> ...



https://geizhals.de/phanteks-eclips...h-ec500atg-bk01-a2326815.html?hloc=at&hloc=de , ist aber erst in 12 Tagen lieferbar oder https://geizhals.de/fractal-design-...k-fd-c-mes2a-03-a2423289.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Beim Netzteil sollte jemand anderes etwas dazusagen, da sind die "normalen" Empfehlungen alle nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. Dezember 2020)

kaineanung schrieb:


> Angepeilt ist schon eine der Radeon Grafikkarten.
> Irgendwas im Bereich der NVIDIA 3070, nur eben das Radeon-Pendant dazu...
> Informiert habe ich mich da abern och gar nicht da noch nicht relevant.
> 
> ...



Bei einer 3090 geht halt auch gerne mal das eine oder andere 750W Modell in die Knie - daher die Frage. Für eine RTX 3070 oder RX 6800 reicht das E11 mit 550W gut aus


----------



## kaineanung (8. Dezember 2020)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Bei einer 3090 geht halt auch gerne mal das eine oder andere 750W Modell in die Knie - daher die Frage. Für eine RTX 3070 oder RX 6800 reicht das E11 mit 550W gut aus



Hätte ich die Kohle für eine 3090, dann würde ich nicht an der PSU rumgeizen... da ich an der PSU rumgeizen muss heisst das ich kann von der 3090 nur träumen.... eigentlich nicht mal das da ich ja nicht mal weiß wie sowas aussieht... und ich glaube das muss man gesehen haben um davon träumen zu können....


@all

Ich habe mein PC nun komplett zusammenbestellt. Irgendwie gebe ich mir mehr Mühe und mehr Zeit wenn ich für andere Kaufe. Aber mir wurde auch niemals vorher aus meine Warenkorb 2x hintereinander RAM weggekauft!
Ja, das ist mir heute 2x bei Mindfactory passiert. Ich hatte sie im Warenkorb und während des Bestellvorgangs (nichts mit dazwischen was anderes suchen und überlegen und vergbleichen sondern direkt in den Warenkorb und ab zum Bezahlvorgang) kam die Meldung das der letzte verfügbare Artikel in der zwischenzeit nun von jemand anderen gekauft wurde!

Naja, wie dem auch sei: jetzt habe ich eben bunte und leuchtende RAM-Module. Vielleicht kann man es ja abkleben...

Hier mein System:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 5800X -> Bundle mit Mainboard
MAINBOARD: ASUS ROG Strix-B550-F-Gaming -> Bundle mit Mainboard. 649 EUR
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 CL16 32GB (2x16 GB). 184 EUR
Speicher: Samsung 980 PRO M.2 PCIe 4.0 x4 1TB. 209 EUR
Gehäuse: Fractal DEsign Define 7 XL schallgedämmt. 161 EUR
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM, 700W Teilmodular und sehr leise. 108 EUR
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 5 Tower Kühler. 51 EUR

Endsumme: 1382 EUR

Ist das nun ein High-End-system, Mainstream oder was anderes? Hätte ich irgendwo irgendwas anderes, günstigeres oder besseres kaufen können oder sollen?

Meine Oculus Quest 2 kommt bald und ich hatte einfach keine Lust bis in den Januar auf die Komponenten warten zu müssen.


----------



## chill_eule (8. Dezember 2020)

Sieht doch gut aus 
_Viel_ besser kommst du auch für 2000€ nicht weg.

Nur die Grafikkarte ist natürlich Gammel


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. Dezember 2020)

@kaineanung: Ich versteh dich nicht....verlinkst oben ein E11 für knappe 100€ und fragst, ob das gut ist und nimmst am Ende das schlechtere L11 mit 700W. Klar ist es ärgerlich, wenn ein Produkt nicht verfügbar ist, aber dann warte ich halt mit der Bestellung und kaufe nicht das schlechtere (und auch noch teurere) Produkt. Aber gut, letztendlich deine Kohle/Entscheidung...


----------



## kaineanung (8. Dezember 2020)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> @kaineanung: Ich versteh dich nicht....verlinkst oben ein E11 für knappe 100€ und fragst, ob das gut ist und nimmst am Ende das schlechtere L11 mit 700W. Klar ist es ärgerlich, wenn ein Produkt nicht verfügbar ist, aber dann warte ich halt mit der Bestellung und kaufe nicht das schlechtere (und auch noch teurere) Produkt. Aber gut, letztendlich deine Kohle/Entscheidung...



Shit. Ich habe gedacht ich hätte das E11 gekauft. Jetzt sehe ich es auch. Aber ich war so ängstlich nichts zu bekommen bis Weihnachten das mir das wohl die Sinne getrübt hat.
Ja inwiefern ist das Netzteil schlechter?
Ich kann ja noch ein anderes kaufen falls irgendwo irgendeins auftauchen sollte und das hier OVP zurückschicken wenn es sich lohnt.

Was ist denn da der Unterschied? Mein Bauchgefühl hat doch recht gehabt das ich irgendwo irgendwas übersehen habe oder falsches gekauft habe... echt blöd gelaufen....


chill_eule schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus
> _Viel_ besser kommst du auch für 2000€ nicht weg.
> 
> Nur die Grafikkarte ist natürlich Gammel



Naja, wären doch nur die RAMs nicht bunt und leuchtend... das stört mich schon und irgendwie bin ich damit nicht ganz zufrieden... aber hey, es sind 32 GB, 3600 und CL16. eigentlich solltei ch in Jubelgesang ausbrechen....

Grafikkarte: Eins nach dem Anderen. Jetzt erstmal wieder sparen und dann befrage ich euch dazu.
Ich habe ein wenig die Thematik nun überflogen und ich denke das AMF Radeon vielleicht doch nicht meine Wahl sein wird. Obwohl ich ja nun ein ZEN3-CPU habe und das Dingens mit direktem Speicherzugriff usw. ist die RX6800 trotzdem langsamer als die RTX 3070. Ich glaube der Preis ist auch ungefähr der Gleiche?
Und das sage ich obwohl ich ein UWQHD-Monitor mit FreeSync habe....
Komtm Echtzeit-Raytracing ins Spiel so geht die Radeon vollends unter. Ob die 3070 da aber auch ausreichend ist oder es min. eine 3080 sein muss für diese Feature ist ja nochmals eine ganz andere Sache..

Aber wenn es dann soweit ist frage ich euch.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. Dezember 2020)

Pure Power qualitativ schlechter als Straight Power, aber nicht so schlecht wie System Power. Und natürlich weit weg von Dark Power. So viel dazu.

Das Netzteil ist technisch durchaus in Ordnung. Ich hab da jetzt keine genauen Daten im Kopf, aber vermutlich unterscheiden sich die "inneren Werte"  Das Straight Power ist - glaube ich - auch etwas leiser. Letztendlich ist aber jede GPU lauter als dein Netzteil, auch als das Pure Power.
Wenn du es technisch noch genau wissen möchtest, würde ich mal @Threshold fragen. Der weiß das wahrscheinlich aus dem Effeff.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2020)

kaineanung schrieb:


> Shit. Ich habe gedacht ich hätte das E11 gekauft. Jetzt sehe ich es auch. Aber ich war so ängstlich nichts zu bekommen bis Weihnachten das mir das wohl die Sinne getrübt hat.
> Ja inwiefern ist das Netzteil schlechter?


Das Pure Power ist halt die Einsteiger Serie.
Es ist kein Crap oder so --oder doch?  -- denn letztendlich ist es ein E10 mit 2 statt 4 Rails.
Aber genau das ist leider auch das Problem. Das Netzteil hat nur 2 Rails
Rail 1 versorgt Mainboard und PCIe 1 und 2.
Rail 2 versorgt EPS und PCIe 3 und 4.
Willst du also eine gleichmäßige Lastverteilung, darfst du immer eins der Doppelstrang PCIe Strippen nutzen. Die anderen beiden liegen dann tot im rechner herum.
Dazu kommt, dass die Kabel kürzer sind als beim Straight Power.
Du kannst es natürlich nutzen. aber optimal ist es halt nicht.


----------

